# Multiple receivers?



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

I was wondering if there was a way to send an audio signal to multiple receivers and have them all play at once.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes that can be done. You would just need to use a Y RCA cable on each channel.


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

I was told using this method would give me mediocre connection; to avoid RCA's and go with HDMI? I was wondering if there was anything out there available for purchase to make this happen. Are there receivers out there that pass the signal on to the next one? My goal is to link several mid-high power receivers together for more power.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

todj said:


> I was told using this method would give me mediocre connection; to avoid RCA's and go with HDMI? I was wondering if there was anything out there available for purchase to make this happen. Are there receivers out there that pass the signal on to the next one? My goal is to link several mid-high power receivers together for more power.


There are devices check out RAM you'll see the link in the boxes on the top right.


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> There are devices check out RAM you'll see the link in the boxes on the top right.


Thanks


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

What's the application; how many receivers? A good quality Y connection is fine. If you are looking for a top notch connection, some (me included) would say don't split the signal at all. If you just have two receivers to send the signal to, I would use the Y connection. If we are talking whole house distribution here then that's another story.


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

As of now, I have two 5.1 receivers but I am trying to improve my frequency response. I am in the market for new receivers as well as new speakers. I want my center channel and L & R channels to be able to handle the entire frequency range. I want to build some DIY speaker cabinets with at least a 3 way crossover, vented (lows) & sealed (mid & tweet).


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

I also need a MUCH better sub!


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a 15" TC Sounds LMS-5400 Ultra but I have no idea where to find an amplifier to power it! Any advice/tips? IS this a good HT sub? I currently have the 18" version in my car with a ZAPCO 4KW running it


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

todj said:


> As of now, I have two 5.1 receivers but I am trying to improve my frequency response. I am in the market for new receivers as well as new speakers. I want my center channel and L & R channels to be able to handle the entire frequency range. I want to build some DIY speaker cabinets with at least a 3 way crossover, vented (lows) & sealed (mid & tweet).


Why use two receivers? I would suggest getting a processor amp combination or a receiver with pre outs.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

greglett said:


> Why use two receivers? I would suggest getting a processor amp combination or a receiver with pre outs.


I second this opinion, if more power is what your after.:dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

todj said:


> As of now, I have two 5.1 receivers but I am trying to improve my frequency response. I am in the market for new receivers as well as new speakers. I want my center channel and L & R channels to be able to handle the entire frequency range.


How does that add up to your needing multiple receivers? Any receiver will handle the entire frequency range. :scratch:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

What I meant was that I want to build speakers that handle the entire frequency range and to power multiple drivers per cabinet/enclosure I will need more power, right?


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

greglett said:


> Why use two receivers? I would suggest getting a processor amp combination or a receiver with pre outs.


I am VERY new on the forums.......what is a processor amp combination? You mean a receiver that has preouts to send the signal out to other [external] amplifiers?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

todj said:


> I am VERY new on the forums.......what is a processor amp combination? You mean a receiver that has preouts to send the signal out to other [external] amplifiers?


That is what was meant by that post. An AVR with Preouts will usually cost quite abit less then a dedicated preamp and with outboard amps the sky is the limit for power.:T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

todj said:


> What I meant was that I want to build speakers that handle the entire frequency range and to power multiple drivers per cabinet/enclosure I will need more power, right?


If you’re talking about having a separate amplifier for each driver, then yes you’ll need more amplifiers. And an electronic crossover too. Not necessarily more power, just more amplifiers. Typically this is accomplished with basic amplifiers, not receivers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

If the recievers have 7.1 analog ins and outs, you could use these to get the signal from the first reciever to the second. I would agree, however that using an amplifier makes more sense.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

greglett said:


> Why use two receivers? I would suggest getting a processor amp combination or a receiver with pre outs.


todj,

A processor amp combination is basically a receiver in two pieces. This more expensive option has one component that handles all the processing video and audio and no amplification. You would then need 
an amplifier for each channel. Some use a three and 2 channel amp, there are also 5 channel amps.
But basically this setup gives you the flexibility to get the amplification power you need.

The other method is to use a receiver, which as you know has built in amplification but some
models give you the option to add more power if needed buy having pre-amp outs like a processor.
The receiver with pre-outs option is more economical and used my mode including me. I have an
Onyko 706 with this feature.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

todj said:


> What I meant was that I want to build speakers that handle the entire frequency range and to power multiple drivers per cabinet/enclosure I will need more power, right?


Not neccessarily more power, but you will need multiple amplifiers to bi or tri amp... not receivers. Receivers have a preamp section which you don't want cascading with another.

Honestly it sounds like you don't even have the necessary measurement equipment or fundamental understanding to design your own loudspeaker. I recommend at the very least building an active _kit_... something like the Linkwitz Pluto maybe?


----------



## todj (Nov 25, 2010)

I understand speakers and crossovers from my knowledge in car audio......i just dont know where i can find some external amps to drive my speakers. Does anyone have a few good sites i can browse?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

todj said:


> I understand speakers and crossovers from my knowledge in car audio......i just dont know where i can find some external amps to drive my speakers. Does anyone have a few good sites i can browse?


Oh.. you will get plenty of hits with that question.
Emotiva is a popular budget pick. These amps are no joke!

http://emotiva.com/xpa5.shtm


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

There is also the 3 channel version.
http://emotiva.com/xpa3.shtm


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

+1 to Emotiva. Great amps for a great price, i've never been happier with the sound of my system untill i found them.:T


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

You might try Emotiva and Outlaw, they are both respectible Amp manufactures. 
Designing and building your own speakers is a rather daunting task. I wish you good luck.


----------

